# Baby Vorwerk chicks. (pics)



## ralph and maverick (25 May 2013)

Bought  6 hatching Vorwerk eggs, 4 of which were fertile, unfortunately only 3 hatched, then 1 died  , which left 2, came back from work yesterday and checked on the little cheepers, I could only find 1, they were in there own shed with adoptive silkie mum. I had a rabbit hutch on the floor in the shed and one of the chicks had somehow wedged itself between the back of the hutch and the shed wall, poor thing was stone cold and I couldn't see it breathing, it was completely limp and I assumed it was dead, popped it on the floor while I shut the other chick and mum in the hutch, and when I picked it up it opened it's eye for a split second!! I ran like a loony indoors with it cupped in my hands praying for it to live! I wrapped it in a flannel and walked about trying to get it warm, after 20 mins or so I started to hear the odd little cheep cheep from it, and after 1 1/2 hours it was able to walk so popped it back with mum, and I am now pleased to say that both chicks are thriving!
Sorry it's so long but I can't believe how close it came to being put in the bin!

When there were 3.


----------



## Pen_name (25 May 2013)

They are adorable.


----------



## mulledwhine (26 May 2013)

Sooo cute, I love chicks 

My bantams were rubbish mums though, only one made it to adult hood, turned out to be a really nasty cockerel  ( its a good job he was pretty, otherwise he would have been for the chop )


----------



## ralph and maverick (26 May 2013)

Never had a problem with my other silkie she was fantastic, this one is the 1st time she has hatched chicks, she went broody so I got some eggs, I'm really hoping one of them is a cockerel as my polish cock died a couple of months ago and I want one to keep the hens in tow.
I was surprised this silkie went broody as a few weeks ago she took on the role of cockerel, mounting all the other hens and even trying to crow!!!! I think she is a bit "speshal"!


----------



## jodie3 (26 May 2013)

I'm very jealous as really want some Vorwerk hens.

My silkies seem to be permanently broody and we've got the South of England show coming up very soon so hoping to buy some fertile eggs there to put under one of them.

Lovely chicks though and well done for saving the little cheeper.


----------



## mulledwhine (26 May 2013)

I want some black columbines , what are they like? Does any one have them?


----------

